# Need DC power pack?



## Holshot14 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello all, I currently have a Zephyer dcs51 setup on a 4x4 test track that I use for incoming purchases. In the near future I will be picking up 2 new brass releases from overland, and the new Genset from atlas. I want to be able to run these out of the box for testing purposes. Am I correct in thinking I need a DC transformer and I can run that through the dcs51? Any help?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

No, you need to use the transformer separate from the Zephyr. They need to be electrically isolated from each other. You can use a DTDP switch. Personally, I disconnect the DCC from the track and connect DC to the track for DC operation, and do the opposite for DCC operation. That way I know they are isolated from each other.


----------



## Holshot14 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

For testing purposes you can run a DC loco (only one at a time though) directly with your Zephyr by dialing adress 00.You'll notice the motor will "sing" so throttle up and go,once stopped remove from the track.DO NOT leave it idling on the track...heat will build up and could damage the motor if left long enough...moving...no harm done.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Depends on the motor as to how much it will heat up. A can motor should be fine, open pole motors will get warm, maybe even too hot. If the engine is left sitting on the rails getting power.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The motor "sings" because DCC puts square wave AC power to the track, so the DC motor is moving back and forth very fast, which is not good for it. DC can motors, DC core less motors do not like it. You can run them, if the DCC setup supports it. Digitrax does. NCE does not.

I have seen some warning labels on newer locomotives that they are not designed to run on the 00 DCC setting, and that doing so can cause damage and void the warranty.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Most of Atlas' later releases have a resistor across the terminals of their DC engines that will shut down your DCC system if you attempt to run it on address 0.

Apparently they were getting tired of warrantee replacing burned out motors !

Mark.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I suggested the 00 adress method as a temporary testing method for someone who doesn't have a DC supply on hand,clearly stating the possible issues.I definitely wouldn't run a DC loco this way permanently.

When I switched to DCC,I kept my DC power supply...always good to have.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I did find out from a DCC guru, that you can use a DC transformer on the Zephyr, but it will act as a throttle only and will not put DC current to the track.

IF you are wanting to run straight DC power you will have to connect the DC transformer to the track.


----------

